# Detailingworld™ Review Wax Planet iwax



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Detailingworld™ Review Wax Planet iwax

Introduction: waxplanet have recently launched iwax alongside a number of new waxes to their range. Unusually on this occasion I stuck my own hand in my pocket and purchased a 200ml pot, a specialist edition red version with raspberry scent

The Product

So wax planet iwax has been gathering some interest on the forum for a while and after some near misses I plumped for a red raspberry version as opposed to the green apple scented standard version.

Comes in a high quality glass jar, with quality labelling, the wax is deep pink with a fabulous fresh raspberry smell



Here's what wax planet say;

iWAX is a hybrid car wax from Wax Planet offering a super glossy deep wet look finish to your paint. Gloss enhancers have been combined with the finest T1 grade carnauba and hydrophobic polymers to bring this outstanding wax. iWAX is very easy to use and will give you outstanding results to your pride and joy

The Method:

so this weeks test mule was Mrs Huftys Mercedes GLA in orient bronze

Some before shots





Given a quick snow foam



And a full two bucket wash and dried with towel.

Due to time and fading light decided I would just do the bonnet and front wings. So quick wipe down with IPA product. The paint had been fully polished about 10 days earlier so in good condition.

50/50 bonnet right side has wax curing left side not touched, the wax goes on easy enough and I covered the whole front end before returning to buff. Using a high quality Korean orange microfibres I thought it a little grabby to remove. Not so as it was pain but just needed some noticeable effort.



Bonnet finished




Price: £40 for 200mls from here http://www.waxplanet.co.uk/index.php?route=common/home

Although think I paid around £30 for the special edition raspberry version

Would I use it again?:

Yes, I've got 200mls left of the pot I bought. My usual rule of thumb for this section is would I buy something I have just reviewed. Well the answer is yes and no. It's a good wax and at £30 quid i would buy another at £40 no I wouldn't I expect it a little more from that next price bracket.

Conclusion:

In my opinion a wax for a price point competes well at £30 but a little grabby and too much for £40 ticket



Beading shot



"Detailingworld™ reviewer has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "

Update 12/11/16

I've had a few queries comments about the beading so today I took a couple of pics after the rain. So car not washed in the 3 weeks since application


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Is it me or does that beading look really poor?
It's completely unlike any of the other iwax beading shots I've seen so far, very strange!

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Yes to be fair I sprayed water on the bonnet with a 100ml spray bottle so it wasn't exactly drenched. I'm going to take a couple more shots when it rains next as a follow up as I did the review mid October.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Was thinking the same as Phil. Seen some shots of it and the beading looks brilliant. That photo almost looks like an untreated panel.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Great Review


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Update and beading photos added


----------

